# Focus RS gets Zaino by Valet Magic



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Guys

Sorry not been on for a while due to a massive work load :thumb:

Job description:
Full Zaino protection detail inc. interior.
Supply and fit cat back Milltek exhaust
Colour calipers
Powdercoat wheels

I have been asked by the owner to put some pics up of the process so here they are:










































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Here is the VM link for FB to see all our latest jobs:
http://www.facebook.com/ZainoEurope#!/pages/Valet-Magic/176383185726477

Thank You

Robbie


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Looks lovely now Robbie. Nice change from a GT-R too!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

another winner for Zaino on white

cant believe how dirty car was, but it all cleaned off ,and the nice crisp white paint looks stunning on these awesome motors


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

stunning work. how do you do the stickers on the calipers ?


----------



## DarrylB (Feb 17, 2006)

Great as always Robbie!


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

very nice


----------



## BertST (Jan 24, 2012)

Love it !!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Awesome stuff as always Robbie :thumb:


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

That RS must be a daily? But great work on the turnaround of it. Looks alot better.


----------



## Sp3no (Jan 4, 2009)

Owner should be shot for letting an RS get into that state. Good turnaround though


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

them rs's haven't been out long enough to get that dirty!! great job done though.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks for the great comments guys.


----------



## octobersown (Jun 7, 2012)

I would say how can you let ur car get in that state, but looks like its been driven how an rs is meant to be driven.


----------



## alesoft73 (Aug 27, 2012)

Vewry Nice CAR!... and job


----------



## Dave182 (Feb 15, 2008)

Thorough work!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

horned yo said:


> stunning work. how do you do the stickers on the calipers ?


We order the stickers in then stick them on the caliper followed by a coat of lacquer :thumb:


----------



## gatman (Jun 13, 2012)

Great job, and it was one disgusting RS to start with!!


----------



## bilout48 (Apr 10, 2008)

nice job! ;-)


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Loving that Robbie


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Nice finish Robbie, that was one dirty car..

Kev


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

nice job


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

great work :thumb:


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice work


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Loving it.....Great work on a spanking car


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Cracking work my man. Thanks for the sticker on the callipers idea. Great idea just have to find a sticker now.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Wow.. Great premises you have there! And great job done. What did u use on those filthy shuts?


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Soul Hudson said:


> Cracking work my man. Thanks for the sticker on the callipers idea. Great idea just have to find a sticker now.


Try dmb graphics they make great gel stickers for calipers and badges


----------



## jerkyboy18 (May 4, 2011)

dirtiest rs i have ever seen


----------



## simon1969 (Aug 28, 2012)

very nice keep up the good work


----------



## Neil_G (Nov 22, 2010)

Awesome finish, unbelievable difference before and after.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

deegan1979 said:


> Wow.. Great premises you have there! And great job done. What did u use on those filthy shuts?


Megs APC was used to clean the shuts :thumb:

Thanks again guys for the great comments :thumb:


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Real shame to let such a car go like that, great work there, hope it's minded a bit better after your hard work lol


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Keith_Lane said:


> Real shame to let such a car go like that, great work there, hope it's minded a bit better after your hard work lol


The customer has come onto one of our yearly care plans :thumb:


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

How the hell does someone let there car get in that state, especially something so special as an RS! But great turn around!


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Great turnaround and nice car.

By the looks of it, it must of spent most of its life parked under a very large tree! The first few pics look pretty bad.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

id_doug said:


> Great turnaround and nice car.
> 
> By the looks of it, it must of spent most of its life parked under a very large tree! The first few pics look pretty bad.


That it has :devil:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice finish:thumb:


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

Sp3no said:


> Owner should be shot for letting an RS get into that state. Good turnaround though


+1. How does a three year old car get like that without being in the WRC?
Top job. All by hand?


----------



## Prestige Detail (Aug 27, 2012)

Obviously a cherished example, nice turnaround :lol:


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

cant believe thats a 59 plate! the state was aweful! Great turn around though


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Stevesuds said:


> +1. How does a three year old car get like that without being in the WRC?
> Top job. All by hand?


All by hand :thumb:


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

interesting to see the rust forming where the rear windscreen wash pipe rubs against the back of the roof panel, there is a fix for this, in the form of a transparent sticker.

Mine suffers here too. not good on such a new car.

lovely results on the detail though.


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Brilliant finish mate! car looks stunning!:thumb:


----------



## uncle_festa (Sep 30, 2011)

Its so sad seeing such an epic car so neglected. Great turn around though!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Dixondmn said:


> interesting to see the rust forming where the rear windscreen wash pipe rubs against the back of the roof panel, there is a fix for this, in the form of a transparent sticker.
> 
> Mine suffers here too. not good on such a new car.
> 
> lovely results on the detail though.


I will let the owner know :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

uncle_festa said:


> Its so sad seeing such an epic car so neglected. Great turn around though!


I think sometimes life just becomes busy and hectic and things get forgotten :thumb:


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Stunning finish Robbie :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

I am pleased to say that this RS is now on one of our yearly packages.
So wont get a chance to get as bad again...


Robbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Serkie said:


> Looks lovely now Robbie. Nice change from a GT-R too!


It is nice working on other cars now and again but I love my GTR's :lol:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning work


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work Robbie :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks guys.


----------

